# طلب من المهندسين؟



## hamadasaid (11 أغسطس 2009)

هل من الممكن اى من الهندسين يشرح كيفيه عمل توليد كهرباء بالرياح 
لتشغيل اجهزه شقه فيها تكييف و غساله و الحاجات التانيه ديه؟
بس يكون شرح تفصيلى 
مثلا مكونات العمل و مكونات الدائره و شرح لكل مكون بيعمل ايه ؟ 
يعنى بيدخل كام فولت و بيطلع كام فولت و عدد اللفات كذا و الحاجات البسيطه ديه 
معلش اصل هى بتفرق بجد فى الشرح 
بس ياريت يكون الشرح معاه سعر المكونات بالجنيه المصرى عشان فيه مكونات بتبقى رخيصه فى الخليج و غاليه عندنا مثلا او العكس 
و يكون فيه مكان شراء المروحه مثلا و لو لسه المفروض اعملها بنفسى ايه هيا الخامات و اعملها عند مين؟ و اشترى منين الكونفرتر و كده يعنى
و عشان خطرى محدش يقولى بص فى الموضوع الفلانى او موقع كذا 

معلش انا طولت عليكو بس اللى يقدر يساعدنى يساعدنى انا عارف انها طلبات كتير بس معلش
بس مش هتبقى ليا لوحدى ديه هتبقى لناس كتير


----------



## hamadasaid (11 أغسطس 2009)

انا سامع هدوء رهيب لو حد بيكتبلى كلام او بيدور على موضوع ينزلهولى
يقولى عشان ابقى عارف
و شكرا


----------



## hamadasaid (13 أغسطس 2009)

طب المشرفين على الاقل يردوا عليا


----------



## fagrelsabah (15 أغسطس 2009)

hamadasaid قال:


> هل من الممكن اى من الهندسين يشرح كيفيه عمل توليد كهرباء بالرياح
> يوجد نوعين
> الاول هو منظومة تولبيد الكهرباء ولها مصانع بكل الدول العربية
> 
> ...


----------



## fagrelsabah (15 أغسطس 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء في هذا الملتقى الرائع
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى .... واقول ذلك بكل اسف .... لانني وجدت هذا المنتدى واحببتة واحببت المواضيع الموجودة فية:75:.

نسال الله تعالى ان يجعلنا عند حسن ظنك بنا 


اخواني انا لا مهندس ولا علاقة لي بالكهرباء والهندسة سوى حبي وتعلقي بها كهواية اعشقها:19:

النجاح ليس له علاقة بالدارسة انما بالبحث عن العلم والاطلاع على كل جديد وتنميته


طبعا انا اسف للاطالة عليكم .. :56: ... ولندخل في صلب الموضوع:


لا داعى للاسف فنحن اخوة المهم تعرف تقراء كتاباتى لانها كلها اخطاء املائية 

منذ فترة وانا افكر في الوصول الى طريقة لانتاج طاقة كهربائية من اي طاقة اخرى مجانية وخصوصا انني اعيش في الاردن ومنطقتنا العربية والحمد للة متاح فيها استخدام هذه الطاقة لانها متوفرة وبشدة

فكرت بالطاقة الشمسية ...... ولكن فكرتي فشلت .... قبل ان افكر بها وذلك لتكلفتها العالية

نعم هى فاشله جدا لسبب بسيط 
انها تستورد باسعار غالية جدا وبالتالى لن يتم توفيرها للانسان الفقير مقارنة باسعار الصيانة والقدرة الكهربية المتولدة منها 


والفكرة التي ببالي الان ومنذ عدة شهور هي استخدام طاقة الرياح والتي هي متوفرة بشكل كبير في منطقة سكني ...
ومشروعي كالاتي :73: :73: :73:
ان استخدم مروحة سيارة ومولد (دينمو) سيارة وبطاريه سيارة عدد 2 
والالية هي ان اربط المروحة بالمولد عن طريق عمود ثم وضع امتداد للعمود هذا ويتم ربط قطعة بلاستيكية علية من الخلف تكون وضيفتها هي تحريك المروحة باتجاة الرياح ويكون المولد مربوط مع بطارية سيارة او اثنتان ليتم شحنها ومن ثم سحب الكهرباء من البطارية الى المنزل لاستخدامها

فكرة اكثر من رائعة وناجحة جدا فى امريا 
هل تعررف لماذا ؟
لانها تتمتع بنفس الطقس الموجود بالوطن العربي 
فمدار الجدى يمر بنا وبهم  

وهذه الصورة ربما توضح الفكرة:





ولكن المشاكل اللتي اتصور انها ستحصلهي
اولا : هل لعدد دورات المروحة علاقة في فولتية الكهرباء التي سيتم انتاجها من المولد يعني كلما تزيد الدورات تزيد الفولتية وربما تصل الى اكثر من 14 فولت وبالتالي يتعطل المولد؟؟؟ او اي مشكلة اخرى تتعلق بالامر

سؤال جميل جدا 

ورده قد يطول 

1= الدينامو قد تم تصميمه على ان لايزيد الفولت عن 14 او 14ونصف فى بعض السيارات 

حتى ولو وصلت سرعة دورانه لمليون لفة بالدقيقة 
لان هناك جهاز ملحق بالدينامو اسمه منظم الفولت وكلما زادت عدد اللفات كلما قام بتقليل الكهرباء الداخلة الى الملف المغناطيسي المثبت على المحور الداخلى = الاكس 
وبالتالى يقل المجال المغناطيسي الصادر منه فتقل الكهرباء لترجع الى 13 او 14 فولت ولا تتعداها 
وهذا الجهاز نوعان الاول الكترونى = ترانزسستور 
وهو الافضل 

وقد يكون موجود داخل الدينامو او خارجه 

وقد يكون منفصل فى وحدة خارجية يتم تركيبها فى السيارة 


الثانى 

منظم مكيانيكي بواسطة مملفات مغناطيسية وحوافظ لها 
ولا افضله لان نسبة الخطاء به كبيرة بسبب تاكل اجزاوءة بعد فترة من الاستخدام 

الاخلاصة الشحن سيكون لحد 14 فولت ولن يتعداه ابدا 



ثانيا: انا افكر باستخدام بطاريتان للعملية فهل بطارية تكفي ام الاثنتان ضروريتان ام ماذا؟؟؟

حسب عدد ساعات التشغيل المطلوبه لها 
وحسب حجم البطارية = سعتها بالمبير = 50 أمبير ام 300 أمبير 
فهى تعمل عمل الخزان = فمثلا ان كنت تحتاج الى 500 لتر ماء باليوم فيكفيك خزان 500 لتر وان كنت تحتاج لاكثر من ذالك فستحتاج الى خزان اكبر بالطبع 

ثالثا : اهم شيئ عندي في استخدام الكهرباء الناتجة هو الحصول على مدفأة ( اي الحصول على طاقة حرارية) بشرط ان يكون حلا عمليا ... وليس تدفئة لمدة بسيطة ثم انقطاع وهكذا ....فهل هذا ممكن 

ممكن طبعا 

ولكن لابد من عمل حسابات الطاقة الكهربية المطلوبة وعدد الساعات اللازمة للتشغيل وبالتالى حجم وسعه البطاريات يتم حسابها على 1ذالك 
اما ان كنت تريد رائ الشخصي فهناك طريقة افضل وارخص ولكن لا قت لدى لشرحها الان 




رابعا : هل يجب ان يكون دوران المولد باتجاة واحد لانتاج الكهرباء ام ممكن ان تتولد الطاقة الكهربائية بغض النظر عن اتجاة الدوران (مع عقارب الساعة او عكسها)


المولد اساسا ينتج كهرباء مترددة ac ويتم مرورها بداخله على مايسمي وحدة توحيد التيار وتسمى الدايود او قاعدة السليكونات 

وظيفتها اعطاء تيار مستمر 

فلا يهم اطلاقا اتجاه دوران المولد 

يمين يسار ستخرج الكهرباء باذن الله تعالى 



خامسا : بالنسبة لالية توصيل البطاريتين معا ( فانا لا اعرف معنى (بالتوازي وبالتتالي) ولكن حسب الرسم ان اربط الموجب من البطارية الاولى مع السالب في البطارية الثانية ... وهكذا فهل هذا صحيح يا رعاكم الله

ان قمت بالتوصيل بالتوازى فسيتم شحن البطاريتان معا 
ومعناه ان الموجب من البطارية الاولى متصل بالموجب بالبطارية الثانية
والسالب من البطارية الاولى متصل بالسالب بالبطارية الثانية 
وستحصل على 12 فولت وهذا مهم جدا 

وحاصل جمع سعة البطاريتان بالامبير مثلا 50 +60 = 110 امبير 


وان قمت بالتوصيل بالتوالى فسيتم حرق المولد ومنظم التيار له والدينامو ككل 

لان التوصيل هنا يكون من موجب البطارية الاولى فى سالب البطارية الثانية ويتم التوصيل من سالب البطارية الاولى وموجب البطارية الثانية 
وهذا الخطاء خطر جدا لان الفولت سيصل الى 12+12= 24 فولت وبالتالى يتحرق المولد

والامبير سيكون 50 ! 60 = 50 امبير فقط لان البطارية الاولى ستفرغ ولن تمرر الباقى منها 

فهذ هو الخطاء 

بالنسبة لعدد دورات المروحة فكرت بان ازيد عدد دورات المولد عن طريق استخدام مسننات حركة واحد كبير وعدد اسنانة كثير مرتبط بالمروحة والاخر صغير بعدد اسنان قليلة مرتبط بالمولد وبالتالي فكل دورة للمروحة ممكن ان تؤدي الى عشرات الدورات للمولد..... فهل هو حل عملي؟؟؟ وهذه صورة تبين الفكرة


خطاء كبير 

السبب ان العزم من الهواء سيقل على المولد وبالتالى ستقل سرعته عن الحد الادنى المطلوب له من 600 لفة دقيقة الى 6000 لفة دقيقة 

فكلما زادت سرعته قل العزم المطلوب لتوليد الكهرباء وكلما قلت السرعة كلما زاد العزم والمقاومة منه 
فلذالك لابد ان تتناسب السرعة مع العزم 








اذا كان لدى احدكم فكرة افضل ارجو ان لا يبخل علي
اخواني اشكركم سواء شاركتو معي ام لا ....سواء تمت اجابتي ام لا 
فاللذي قراته خلال اليومين السابقين يحتم علي ان اشكركم جميعا على ما استفدة وجزاكم الله الف الف خير
وكل عام وانتم بخير *


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 

ومعذرة لم التفت الى موضوعك لاننى كنت مشغول فى تلك لفترة 

ولكن موضوعك ناجح 100% 

وكل ما تريده هو بعض المعلومات الفنية والهندسية 

ونظرا لان موضوعك حيوى جدا 
وهام جاد 

فاضع لك الحلول على مراحل لانه يحتاج منى بعض الوقت لشؤحه باسلوب مبسط 

حتى يستطيع فهمه كل من ليست له علاقة بامور الكهرباء او الهندسة 

ولعل ان يرزقنا الله دعوة مستجابه من احد المنتفعين بهذا العلم* 



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103307-2.html


----------

